# Shrug bar



## 10bore (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone used the shrug bar for squats and if so how different is the movement if any from the deadlift

The only thing i can think of is to stand on a platform as an aid to go deeper!!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

shrug bar and squats ? if you did a squat with the shrug bar it would look more like a deadlift .

but then it would be a side handle hex bar deadlift .


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How would you squat with a bar that you can't rest on yourself?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

It is half way between a deadlift and a squat. It is very similar to dumbell squats were you hold dumbells at your side but without the problem of the dumbells hitting your legs.

It is a good exercise for general strength training and is very good for doing shrugs with.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Complicatin things that dont need complicatin.....


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

You wouldn't be able to use big plates though would you? Or you would only be doing 3/4 reps by the time they hit the floor?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

depends on height of handles .


----------



## 10bore (Apr 24, 2009)

or you stand on a box (platform)


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Or you just squat in the conventional fashion...anyone??


----------



## 10bore (Apr 24, 2009)

Naaa to easy Mixer to easy!!!!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> Or you just squat in the conventional fashion...anyone??


It's just a different exercise and could be useful for the home trainer who has limited space.


----------



## 10bore (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks monkey.. I.am using it at home and find it very versatile its an added twist to presses, rows and the deadlift.. thanks for your comments mate


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> It's just a different exercise and could be useful for the home trainer who has limited space.


but wouldnt a normal bar and plates take up less room than a shrug bar and plates????


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Very good piece of kit!

I use one every few weeks, its like a rack pull, for me anyway, its just below mid shin, hits the back well and uses some quads.

Not sure where u can get a squat out of it tho.

Its for deadlifts and shrugs, which are the most pointless exercise ever! If u heavy press and dead then you'll develop thick traps.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Trap bar deadlifts are more akin to a squat.

They can be useful but would I do them? No, they don't allow a full rom. Given the choice I would squat everytime.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Trap bar deads are one of the most brutal and best exercises, they hit so many muscles and build strength, these and barbell deads should be a mainstay in any routine and cycled ideally, as well as squats, these activate the quads more than barbell deads do hams and glutes moreso because of the start height, as for reply above regarding not full rom, not even sure what hes on about lol


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

^^Should of worded it as 'they don't allow as fuller range of motion as other movemonts'.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

ah i see mate


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Big_Z said:


> ^^Should of worded it as 'they don't allow as fuller range of motion as other movemonts'.


Stand on a platform if you want to go deeper.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Pardoe said:


> but wouldnt a normal bar and plates take up less room than a shrug bar and plates????


Not if you add in the squat rack.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> Trap bar deads are one of the most brutal and best exercises, they hit so many muscles and build strength, these and barbell deads should be a mainstay in any routine and cycled ideally, as well as squats, these activate the quads more than barbell deads do hams and glutes moreso because of the start height, as for reply above regarding not full rom, not even sure what hes on about lol


I've got one at home and I would say it's as hard as a normal squat or deadlift.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Always been intrigued by these trap /shrug bars.

However I can't help thinking if you squat and deadlift properly then where would it fit in??


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prince Adam said:


> Always been intrigued by these trap /shrug bars.
> 
> However I can't help thinking if you squat and deadlift properly then where would it fit in??


like anything, things should be cycled, when you stall at dead you need to work around it....are you slow off the ground breaking the weight? are you crap at locking out? these just act like a rack pull as the handles are higher, also activates different muscles slightly as the hands are in line with your sides and not in front like a conventional deadlift....so there a good reason these would be cycled with normal bb deadlifts...


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> like anything, things should be cycled, when you stall at dead you need to work around it....are you slow off the ground breaking the weight? are you crap at locking out? these just act like a rack pull as the handles are higher, also activates different muscles slightly as the hands are in line with your sides and not in front like a conventional deadlift....so there a good reason these would be cycled with normal bb deadlifts...


You sold it to me!

They tend to go for about £70 on ebay so will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Prince Adam said:


> You sold it to me!
> 
> They tend to go for about £70 on ebay so will keep my eyes peeled.


they are excellent mate, if you've a home gym deffo look out for one, as an added bonus, when I use it, my back is always very sore, just the hand position change hits the back a bit more directly.


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> Stand on a platform if you want to go deeper.


I dont want to go deeper. Some individuals like them but I don't use them personally.


----------

